# What's your take on a honda 2113 series



## 85GYRO (Mar 12, 2012)

I am looking for a new rider and unless you put serious cash out they all look like toys that will last a couple seasons. Ive decided to go used. 

I found a one owner 2003 honda hydrostatic 42" with a 13hp, new blades, double bagger which i dont really want but it would be good to get leaves in the fall.

their throwing in a cheap weedeater and an electric trimmer(both really not needed. deal is they hired a lawn serice or so they say. 

they want 950 for everything which i know is high for a 10 yr old rider. 

what would a fair offer be on a clean well kept machine like this figuring belts maybe originals and battery maybe a few yrs old

my fear is that it being a honda and from what i hear this was the last year sold in the us is that parts are expensive and hard or if not impossible to get if needed


----------

